# Anyone used expat plus as a health insurance in KL?



## viperjazz (Jul 30, 2009)

any good, they seem to be the only ones providing all the cover we are looking for, feedback appreciated:confused2:


----------



## tumbleweeds (Dec 12, 2008)

Never heard of them. Have you looked into World Nomads? They have good, world-wide coverage at a reasonable price and they do pay on their claims.


----------



## viperjazz (Jul 30, 2009)

tumbleweeds said:


> Never heard of them. Have you looked into World Nomads? They have good, world-wide coverage at a reasonable price and they do pay on their claims.


Hi thanks but when i called them they said they only do travel insurance , i am a resident in KL and looking for worldwide coverage as an expat for my family, so this won't work for me unfortunately.


----------



## brianhouse (Aug 24, 2009)

*try what i tried*



viperjazz said:


> Hi thanks but when i called them they said they only do travel insurance , i am a resident in KL and looking for worldwide coverage as an expat for my family, so this won't work for me unfortunately.



I didnt have a health insurance plan when i was in the USA but now i moved to Hong Kong and i was advised that i should look into getting a world wide medical insurance plan. I looked around and read ,it was not easy but, after some time i ended choosing Pacific Prime. I used it 2 times up to know and all went smoothly which was a relief cause i hate when im asked alot of questions and feeling like im getting the roun around. i was pleased so i recomment it to you or something close or similar. PP is a broker so they find the best insurance plan for you and then i chose which i needed. good luck, Brian


----------



## spikemedic (Aug 25, 2009)

I never heard of that insurance before but i guess it is good to have a look or try the insurance to see if it is good...


4


----------

